# Meta SL: Rahmenfreiheit - anschlagender Dämpfer



## Eimer+ (21. Juni 2014)

Nach nun diversen km und hm auf meinem Meta SL war ich der Meinung ein nahezu ideales Bike für meine Vorlieben gefunden zu haben. Mal abgesehen von dem nervigen Ding mit den scheuernden Zügen, das ich mit gut gleitendem Klebeband anscheinend ganz gut in den Griff bekommen habe...

Das Einzige, was mich nun noch stört ist der Fox-Dämpfer (RP23), der mir persönlich nicht sonderlich gefällt – zum Vermessen dann mal Luft abgelassen und den Hinterbau komplett komprimiert. Was ich dann festgestellt habe verschlägt mir ehrlich gesagt ein bischen die Sprache.

Das Meta SL braucht einen Dämpfer mit 190x51 Einbaumaß. Nur schade, dass der Dämpfer nach 46mm Hub am Rahmen anschlägt! Ist ja bekannt, dass es bei den Metas ziemlich knapp zugeht, aber dass der mitgelieferte Dämpfer nicht passt gibt mir ja schon ein wenig zu denken.

Habe jetzt an den Commencal-Support geschrieben...mal sehen, wie die sich dazu verhalten.


----------



## tequesta (21. Juni 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2012-neues-commencal-meta-am.531532/page-11#post-11626927


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eimer+ (21. Juni 2014)

Ok, den Beitrag hatte ich noch nicht gesehen...
Sehe allerdings nicht ganz ein jetzt an meinem fast neuen Rahmen rumzudremeln....da sollte Commencal defintiv nachbessern.
Sowas kann ja mal passieren, aber was ich schon an massiven Konstruktionsfehlern bei MTB-Produkten gesehen habe - mit Qualitätskontrolle läuft da anscheinend wirklich nicht viel.


----------

